

The Ultimate Collection of Emacs Resources - octopus
http://batsov.com/articles/2011/11/30/the-ultimate-collection-of-emacs-resources/

======
ignoreme
Something I think which is worth adding under "Emacs Squires" is Rick Dillon's
"Hack Emacs" series of videos.

<https://www.youtube.com/user/rpdillon/featured>

------
agumonkey
Emacs Golf should be in it (derived from VimGolf)

Golfing is trying to create/modify some data in the smallest keys sequence
possible. It's fun and uber efficient to acquire knowledge about editors (and
also other people workflow/habits)

A set of videos <http://vimeo.com/timvisher/videos/page:1/sort:newest>

Some blog article <http://irreal.org/blog/?p=293>

Google returns a few more links, suit yourself.

------
praptak
Haven't found Emergency Elisp by Steve Yegge there, and it's a good hands-on
intro to Emacs lisp.

------
devinmrn
Good list, every time I look at other configurations or options for Emacs I
learn something new :). Does anyone know if there's been any news on Emacs and
Guile?

------
pinchyfingers
Great list. I use most of the resources listed there, but really, the Emacs
wiki usually answers most of my questions.

------
g3orge
we need one for vim. I always feel there's something new to learn.

